# Galway city hotels - recommendations 4*?



## Sophia2457

Hi

Self and OH have to go to Galway for a weekend in early January 2008 and I'm mithered by conflicting reports of hotels in the city.

Basically we want somewhere close (walking distance) to city centre, that clean, quiet and lives up to 4* rating, with parking. I've been browsing travel websites and receiving dire warings of noise, stag/hen dos, grotty rooms (old Great Southern) and the like.

The Park House Hotel seems to rate ok. Anyone have any recent experience of this or other hotel that might suit us (staid non-drinkers or smokers).

Thanks a mil.


----------



## foxylady

Sophia2457 said:


> Hi
> 
> Self and OH have to go to Galway for a weekend in early January 2008 and I'm mithered by conflicting reports of hotels in the city.
> 
> Basically we want somewhere close (walking distance) to city centre, that clean, quiet and lives up to 4* rating, with parking. I've been browsing travel websites and receiving dire warings of noise, stag/hen dos, grotty rooms (old Great Southern) and the like.
> 
> The Park House Hotel seems to rate ok. Anyone have any recent experience of this or other hotel that might suit us (staid non-drinkers or smokers).
> 
> Thanks a mil.


 
The days hotel on Dublin road is a great hotel. Its 3 star but has a leisure centre and in my opinion is better than some 4 stars I have stayed in previously. There is parking her however its about a 20 minute walk into eyre square from it. The Park House hotels looks fab but I have yet to stay in it.


----------



## Silvergirl

Days should be perfect in Jan when schools are back but we stayed there at Christmas last year 27, 28 & 29th and it was a bit noisy - lots of families there.  It's ideal if you have kids - kids club etc.

It's really comfortable though and great value and has a leisure centre and they do a really good buffet breakfast with a huge selection.

There is a bus stop into the city centre just across the road and imo it's easier to access than sitting in traffic going into / out of Galway city centre hotels.

Enjoy


----------



## Joleen

Stayed in the Park House hotel about 2 years ago and it was really nice. A great location just of Eyre Square, has a lovely restaurant and quiet bar area. A bit more expenseive then other hotels and the hotel car park is very small so you have to use the public car park beside it and pay for it. Most of the guests where US tourists and couples. 

Also stayed in the Radisson which is only 2 mins from the Park House Hotel. Also very nice modern hotel but was very noisey at night. There was a function on the night we stayed and you could hear people leaving the hotel for about 2 hours in the middle of the night. There was also a few hen and stag parties staying at the hotel.


----------



## z104

The days is relatively cheap and the standard of accomodation is good.

Jury's inn is a kip


----------



## Phibbleberry

Worth looking up The G Hotel...I stayed in its sister hotel in Drogheda and it was fab! Not sure how close to town etc...but its definately worth looking at the website...


----------



## beautfan

Raddison Hotel is lovely and within walking distance of the city - 5mins.

The G is meant to be fab and about a 10 min walk from the city centre,


----------



## leex

G hotel is realistically a taxi ride in Winter time.


----------



## Guest127

Westwood Lodge is very nice. Menlo Park is ok but not 4*.  Marriott is ok but again don't think its 4*. definitely didn't feel it but there is very good entertainment at the weekend by a guy who specialises in Billy Joel music. Got  upgraded free once to Glenlo Abbey as a result of overbooking and its lovely but IMO not worth the extra money. The restaurant on the Pullman train at the rear of the hotel is very nice though but its a taxi ride from the city.


----------



## oldtimer

Stayed in the Westwood House Hotel last month. It is very nice, certainly up to its 4* rating, clean, quiet and with parking - in leafy suburb just past hospital and university on Clifden Road - half hour walk to city centre. Rates quite reasonable. By the way it is one of the few 4* hotels included in supervalu getaway breaks  so if you fill a card of supervalue stamps you will get it more reasonable.


----------



## foxylady

The House hotel is another lovely looking hotel which is near eyre square. I think their web address is www.thehousehotel.ie


----------



## Sophia2457

Thanks for all the replies!

So far have rung the Park House and the Radission - Park House has a package of 2 nts B&B and one evening meal for €398. That's in a standard twin room with single beds (was hoping for 2 doubles)

Radission is €170 per night B&B twin room (again small single beds!).
Any thoughts?


----------



## soy

Radisson is noisy at night (disco/weddings each weekend) and the standard rooms are small enough. (stayed there twice)
The G is meant to be very good.


----------



## Dunners

definitely try the House hotel - beautiful decor, lovely food and right in the centre of town so no taxis required.  Great Southern has been refurbished very recently so the rooms are probably fine and it's also very central with a lovely rooftop hot tub!!


----------



## foxylady

Sophia2457 said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> So far have rung the Park House and the Radission - Park House has a package of 2 nts B&B and one evening meal for €398. That's in a standard twin room with single beds (was hoping for 2 doubles)
> 
> Radission is €170 per night B&B twin room (again small single beds!).
> Any thoughts?


 
Dont book directly with the hotel as you will more likely get a better rate elsewhere i.e www.alpharooms.com or www.xcapewithus.com  etc


----------



## Guest127

try www.hotelscomparison.com ( alpha rooms are one of the chains who will appear on it anyway and they are first class as are octopus) also heres a german site www.bahn.de who only make the reservation but don't take any cc charges up front.


----------



## Dinny

Stayed in the G hotel Feb of this year. Never again. The service was terrible. The  room was not clean. Had to ask to get bathroom to be stocked with soap, shampoo etc. Had to call 3 times to get a pair of PJ's from previous guest removed from the room.
The SPA is a different company and you have to pay to use their basic 
Facilities and a number of them wasnt working. You can use the roof garden unless you book a treatment in Spa.
Very over rated


----------



## miselemeas

Stayed in a suite at the Radisson - loads of room for 3 of us and could easily have fitted in a fourth. Would return in a heartbeat.

The old Great Southern on Eyre Square has had a makeover and apparently their accommodation is vastly improved  "There are 99 refurbished guest rooms which are spacious and opulently decorated at the hotel offereing (sic) some splendid views of Galway Bay and Eyre Square. " (from travelireland.org)


----------



## Killter

jurys-it dont get closer, not bad priced and good nick.. Spanish Arch Hotel is also right in the heart of it.Dont know quality. Imperial hotel in eyre sq supoosed to be good condition too.

Best of luck
ps go to macdonghs fish and chip shop for excellent cos and chips.


----------



## Swallows

With Jury's hotel you have to pay over €10 a night to park in the car park next door. Why dont you try the *Harbour* which is only minutes from the shops at Eyre Square and has its own secure car park to the back of the hotel. It's just as good as any of the hotels and I have been to most of the others. Courtyard by Marriott is another favourite but is a ten minute walk in to the shops. Ask for a quiet room and they will put you to the back of the hotel where there's less noise. If you do book with them go to their own website www.harbour.ie where you can book cheaper than going to Laterooms or some of the other websites.


----------



## Bronte

Park House is better by a long shot than the Radisson and is the closest to Eyre Square of all the hotels mentioned other than the Great Southern.


----------



## foxylady

Killter said:


> jurys-it dont get closer, not bad priced and good nick.. Spanish Arch Hotel is also right in the heart of it.Dont know quality. Imperial hotel in eyre sq supoosed to be good condition too.
> 
> Best of luck
> ps go to macdonghs fish and chip shop for excellent cos and chips.


 
I stayed there last year and thought it was an awful hotel to be honest and way overpriced.


----------



## coleen

I stayed in the park place hotel this week and thought it was excellent lovely food and great location. I got it on late rooms at 118 for 2 people bed & breakfast. The service was very good I would really recomend it.


----------



## N&C

If you are going for the park hotel ask if you can book a room in the new part as they are much nicer and more spacious. I used to live in Galway and when my parents came to visit they always went for the Park or Galway Bay in Salthill. Always enjoyed stay in both hotels.

I would personally avoid the Radisson. Totally over-rated.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## bamboozle

Ardulian House hotel was very good a few years back, nice pool facilities


----------



## missbudget

I recommend Park House Hotel. I am a local but I stayed there last week (as an anniversary treat). It has an 'olde worlde' feel to it- lots of leather armchairs, plush carpets, and subdued lighting. The staff are excellent. The dinner menu doesn't offer anything too modern but the food is great and they have a 5 course meal for €45 if you are able for it!

As an alternative, the House Hotel is a good option. It's has a modern vibe yet is still comfortable and the rooms are cosy.
Both hotels are in the city centre.


----------



## Jock04

*Re: Hotel comparison*



webmasterseo said:


> Check out for hotels
> 
> http://www.sletoh.com
> Compare hotel prices before booking to find cheap rooms. One search on sletoh compares hotel rates from 8 hotel reservation web sites.


 

I smell spam on the menu 


I'm sure it will be off soon, though.


----------



## Soldier

Clayton is nice new hotel open. close to town, bus stops and has car parking also a shop, pharmacy across the road. the corrib great southern has closed down but the other one in eyre square is still open but is know known as the merrick hotel. jury's is grand i quite like it. Flannery's hotel isnt bad 3 star though. King's valley is also nice.


----------



## Hillsalt

I live in Galway so I haven't actually stayed in any. To keep away from noise, keep clear of Park House, Imperial, Jurys, Spanish Arch, Victoria, Warwick. 

The Great Southern in now owned by the same guy who owns the G Hotel; it was completly refyrbished last year but I haven't set foot in it. It is now called The Meyrick. It is in Eyre Square. It looks lovely when I pass. 

How about Salthill? Galway Bay Hotel is great. Next door,  Salthill Hotel has been rebuilt and extended (although it's not finished at the moment, it will be ready for next Jan)....it will be classy. 
Days Hotel is about 4km from city centre. 

In city centre, I suggest Radisson or House Hotel.


----------



## gearoid

G hotel looks like it is in an industrial estate and has that awfully pompous ad on the radio. It's two years too late for the boom without a perfect location. If you pass by it in a car it looks like one to avoid. Maybe I'm wrong though ...


----------



## Hillsalt

gearoid said:


> G hotel looks like it is in an industrial estate and has that awfully pompous ad on the radio. It's two years too late for the boom without a perfect location. If you pass by it in a car it looks like one to avoid. Maybe I'm wrong though ...



Yip. It is part of the Wellpark Retail Park. It is in the same complex as the likes of Atlantic DIY, Eddie Rockets, PS Worls and Reid's Furniture.


----------



## minion

soy said:


> Radisson is noisy at night (disco/weddings each weekend) and the standard rooms are small enough. (stayed there twice)​ The G is meant to be very good.



+1 on this.
The  Radisson is to be avoided.

My company always book this hotel when we have to go to Galway and tbh I've been in better B&Bs.  I really dont see why people would pay a premium for this place.  I dont think Ive ever seen any hotel so over-rated.

Oh yeah - And the food and service in the restaurant is horrible (prices ridiculously high too - if i wasn't on expenses).


----------



## Soddy

I stayed in the Clayton just after it opened. Great food, lovely beds and great food too. Check the reviews on tripadvisors first for a hotel though. It's what I always do and it's usually accurate...well sometimes


----------



## Hillsalt

Soddy said:


> I stayed in the Clayton just after it opened. Great food, lovely beds and great food too. Check the reviews on tripadvisors first for a hotel though. It's what I always do and it's usually accurate...well sometimes



Clayton looks lovely from the road. It is on the main dual carraigeway in to Galway (N6)  opposite the Ballybrit Racecourse. It is about 6km from city centre and there is no 'walks' nearby- just Dunnes Stores and a verrrrrrrrry busy dual carraigeway. Avoid it if you need to leave hotel to get into city centre early morning or between 5pm and 6.30pm because traffic is nuts at those times.


----------



## Kyia

The House hotel is fab, it is a bit expensive but in my opinion well worth it, will definitely be going back here, its just 1 minute walk from The Spanish Arch, the dont have a car park on site but theres one just up the road with a discount fro hotel users.

The Meyrick Hotel is also nice, it overlooks Eyre Square, they do have a car park with a concierge parking your car, when i stayed there wasnt a charge for this service but this there is now.


----------

